# Counterfeit rage broadhead



## jrmcc (Sep 27, 2013)

I recently bought a pack of rages chiseltips, the pack was identical to the real deal. Shot practice head into my block target, chisel point came out. I thought it was just a cheap practice head and I'd already confirmed it shot with my other arrows. Opening Day shot a small buck, and didn't get passthrough on broadside shot. Found deer and a rage with no chisel tip. After having two for two mess up , I called rage and was told I had a pack of counterfeit rage copies. 
Only difference in package was the free sticker is missing and the chiseltip are epoxies in on copies, while true rages are machine pressed in.  But the packaging is identical, as I've compared it to a real pack.


----------



## dmclain1 (Sep 27, 2013)

Wow that's crazy, where did you buy them?


----------



## Jason Stringer (Sep 27, 2013)

My son just bought some off of eBay and was wondering why there was no sticker in them. Just now pulled on the chisel tip and it come right out. Never thought about it until I seen this post. Beware


----------



## guesswho (Sep 27, 2013)

I think he meant flea bay! Lol


----------



## jrmcc (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm curious if the posts of rages failures each year are mostly due to not being true rages.


----------



## gsp754 (Sep 27, 2013)

I got some fake titleist prov1 golf balls off of ebay one time, the package was identical but the color just looked a little off. Took the balls out of the package and they were hard as a rock and felt like putt putt golf balls. But they had the exact markings and other than the feel you wouldnt have known by looking at them. I filed a complaint with ebay and paypal and i got my money back, the seller said he must have got a bad batch.... yeah right! Of course all of this crap is coming out of china.


----------



## tcarter86 (Sep 27, 2013)

i read on archery talk where their was some fake rages being sold but look identical to the real deal. i think a guy bought a pack of extremes of their and the pack looked just like the store bought pack. upon further inspection the blades were dull as a butter knife and the screws were not tight at all. plus he only aid like 20.00 for the pack.

they are some fake ones being sold on ebay. if i can find the archerytalk link ill post it for you guys.


----------



## merc123 (Sep 27, 2013)

If it's significantly cheaper then probably a fake.


----------



## tcarter86 (Sep 27, 2013)

here is the link

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2062425&highlight=fake+rage


----------



## onemilmhz (Sep 28, 2013)

I bought a Leupold several years ago off eBay, from a seller with impeccable feedback and thousands of sales.  It absolutely would not zero, on two different rifles.  I attempted to return it to Leupold for service only to discover it was a fake.  Filed a complaint with eBay and PayPal which was rebuffed by the seller.  They said they never claimed in the ad that the scope was "genuine" despite listing it as a Leupold "new in box".  Haven't used eBay since.


----------



## jpcmidgahunter (Sep 28, 2013)

Rage Fizzle-tip sounds like... :-\

That sucks man. Thanks for getting the word out! I hate you had to lose a deer in the process tho


----------



## Hunterg (Sep 28, 2013)

They got me last year on amazon with that fake junk. Didn't realize that they used pins instead of screws to keep the blades in. Made sure and got the real deal this year.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 28, 2013)

I get mine directly from Rage. No worries about "fake" Rages for me.....


----------



## hoghunter1 (Sep 28, 2013)

Only buy at archery shops and avoid the chance of getting fakes. I paid a little more for them at my archery dealer but I know they are real.


----------



## Gamikatsu (Sep 29, 2013)

the Ebay Rage heads you have to pay very close attention to what the add says.  and if you pay 12 dollars a pack, .


----------



## ts602 (Oct 2, 2013)

I wonder if Wal-Mart is selling the real thing. I shot 2 deer this year and neither one past through.


----------



## Jason Stringer (Oct 2, 2013)

The ones I bought off eBay was in factory package. When we opened it up there wasn't a sticker inside ( not a big deal) but when I seen this thread I got to looking at them and the tip was loose. They do have the screw in them not a pin. I don't know what to think? I super glued the tip in. They would spin around and with a little pressure pop out. My son payed $21 for them.


----------



## markland (Oct 2, 2013)

ts602 said:


> I wonder if Wal-Mart is selling the real thing. I shot 2 deer this year and neither one past through.



Nope, Walmart get's their orders directly from the manufacturer.  The counterfeit heads have only shown up on on-line sales and thru Amazon and E-Bay so far, no pro shops, distributors/dealers or box stores should have those heads as they are get their stock directly from the manufacturer.
Compaints have been filled thru Amazon and E-Bay and they are aware of the situation as will as all possible legal action is being taken to stop this obvious fraud from continuing.
Unfortunately it is not just Rage products and covers the gamut of other products as well, so be careful when you find something that seems too good to be true, most of the time it is!


----------



## across the river (Oct 2, 2013)

markland said:


> Nope, Walmart get's their orders directly from the manufacturer.  The counterfeit heads have only shown up on on-line sales and thru Amazon and E-Bay so far, no pro shops, distributors/dealers or box stores should have those heads as they are get their stock directly from the manufacturer.
> Compaints have been filled thru Amazon and E-Bay and they are aware of the situation as will as all possible legal action is being taken to stop this obvious fraud from continuing.
> Unfortunately it is not just Rage products and covers the gamut of other products as well, so be careful when you find something that seems too good to be true, most of the time it is!



Exactly.  People need to use a little common sense when they buy stuff.   If the price is cheaper than a store can bu it wholesale, it is either stolen of a fake.  If you are buying a book,a shirt, or a wallet it doesn't really matter that much.   If you are buying something that you are expecting to functions properly then buy it from a reputable dealer.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Oct 3, 2013)

With not getting a pass through, I would have thought for sure they were the originals.


----------

